# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Γιωργής [Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος - Giorgis, Portokalis Ilios, Orange Sun]

## xara

Ενα καράβι, που έγραψε τη δική του λαμπρή ιστορία στον Αργοσαρωνικό και που συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει ακόμα, σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο, με το όνομα *ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ.*
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1959 στο Αμβούργο, απο τα ναυπηγεία J.J. Sietas KG Schiffswerft GmbH & Co, με αριθμό κύτους 448, ως *ORANGE SUN.* Οι διαστάσεις του είναι 61,80 x 9,53 x 3,20 m, η ταχύτητά του 14 κόμβοι περίπου και είχε δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 600 επιβατών.
Δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Κοπεγχάγη Δανίας-Μάλμοε Σουηδίας, μέχρι το 1962, που επωλήθη στη Παναμαική Mary Ann Gully & M. Berns. Στη συνέχεια και μέχρι το 1964, αγοράστηκε απο διάφορες άλλες Παναμαικές εταιρείες. Το 1967, ήρθε στον Πειραιά, αγορασμένο απο την Costas Spyrou Latsis Coast Lines of Greece, πήρε το όνομα *ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ* και δρομολογήθηκε, σε γραμμές του Αργοσαρωνικού.
Το 1972, χωρις να αλλάξει το όνομα που το έκανε πασίγνωστο, η καινούρια εταιρεία που το πήρε, η Aegean Shipping & Tourist Enterprises S.A με έδρα τον Πειραιά, το δρομολόγησε Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη.
Το 1997, επωλήθη στην Υδραική Ναυτική Εταιρεία, η οποία το μετονόμασε σε *ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ* και κάνει μέχρι σήμερα, μονοήμερες κρουαζιέρες, απο το Τροκαντερό στα νησιά του Σαρωνικού.

M/S ORANGE SUN


M/S PORTOKALIS ILIOS


M/S GIORGIS
Πηγή & φωτο http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/

----------


## Ellinis

Nα συμπληρώσω οτι τη δεκαετία του 90 το πλοίο πέρασε δύσκολες μέρες. Βρέθηκε στη Θεσ/νίκη για να κάνει εκδρομές στο Άγιο΄Ορος, αλλά σύντομα βρέθηκε παροπλισμένο και σε κακή κατάσταση.

Εγω τουλάχιστον πίστευα οτι επόμενος σταθμός θα ήταν το διαλυτήριο, αλλά η μετασκευή που του έγινε ως ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ του έδωσε νέα πνοή.

----------


## Apostolos

Και μπορώ να πω πως ειναι η μοναδική ελληνική μετασκευή πλώρης (εκτός του Σοφοκλη Βενιζέλου) που ομόρφηνε το πλοίο τοσο πολύ! Συνήθως τις κάνουμε εξόφθαλμες και μυτερές! Δέν είναι χάρμα??

----------


## esperos

Να  προσθέσω  ακόμη  ότι  το  1973  άλλαξε  μηχανές  και  έτσι  χάθηκε  εκείνος  ο  χαρακτηριστικός  ρυθμικός  ήχος  του  με  τον  οποίο  το  είχαμε  γνωρίσει  όταν  πρωτοήλθε  στον  Πειραιά.  Επίσης  είχε  ακουστεί  μετά  την  πλοιοκτησία  Λάτση,  για  κάποια  εταιρεία  που  θα  το  έπαιρνε  την  ΜΕSTOS  S.A.  και  θα  το  ονόμαζε  CAVO  AZURO,  αλλά  όλα  αυτά  έμειναν  στα  χαρτιά  μόνον.

----------


## Ellinis

> Επίσης είχε ακουστεί μετά την πλοιοκτησία Λάτση, για κάποια εταιρεία που θα το έπαιρνε την ΜΕSTOS S.A. και θα το ονόμαζε CAVO AZURO, αλλά όλα αυτά έμειναν στα χαρτιά μόνον.


H Mestos S.A. είναι η εταιρεία που έχει (ή μήπως είχε?) το CAVO DORO ένα καραβάκι που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1951 για πλόες στο Mersey river του Liverpool. 
Μάλιστα στην Ελλάδα είχε έρθει αρχικά ως ΝΑϊΑΣ ΙΙ και δεν ξέρω αν τότε ανήκε στον Κατσουλάκο που είχε και το μεγάλο ΝΑΪΑΣ.
Ξέρει κανείς τι απέγινε αυτό το σκαρί?

----------


## esperos

Σωστό  Ellinis,  δυστυχώς  δεν  ξέρουμε  τι  απέγινε στο  τέλος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά που ανοίγω thread στα Κρουαζιερόπλοια για το ιστορικό αυτό καραβάκι. Αλλά τώρα πια κρουαζιερόπλοιο θεωρείται, έστω και μικρό, αφού κάνει ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες.

Δεμένο απόψε λοιπόν μπροστά στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, και οργασμός από εργασίες επικρατούσε, μέχρι αργά το βράδυ. Κόσμος πολύς, αυτοκίνητα, δυο τρία φορτηγά που ξεφόρτωναν, και γεμάτη η προκυμαία δίπλα του από βαρελάκια, και διάφορα εφόδια.

Μάλιστα, ενώ νωρίς ήταν δεμένο με την πλώρη στου Βασιλειάδη, πιο αργά άλλαξε πλευρό, φαντάζομαι για να φορτώσει βαρελάκια.

----------


## nautikos

To θυμαμαι το *1995* στη *Θεσσαλονικη* οπου ηταν παροπλισμενο, ασπρο τοτε, με το ονομα *Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος* και με μπλε τσιμινιερα με το εμβλημα της _Βεργινας_ πανω του. Θυμαμαι οταν το ειδαμε εγκατελειμενο, εγω και ενα αλλο ατομο, ο αλλος ειπε :''...αυτη η σαβουρα θα παει για κοψιμο, τι το κοιτας...''. Του λεω : "...που το ξερεις, μπορει με μια μετασκευη να το κανει καποιος μικρο κρουαζιεροπλοιο...''. Δεν τον επεισα, για να ειμαι ειλικρινης ουτε και γω το πιστευα... Ευτυχως ομως το ενστικτο μου βγηκε αληθινο και το καραβακι δουλευει ακομα περιφανο! Θα ηταν αλλωστε κριμα να χαθει η να πωληθει αλλου, ειναι ομορφο σκαρι.

----------


## panthiras1

Το πλοίο δεν λέγεται Γιώργης, αλλά Γιωργής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πυρκαγιά εκδηλώθηκε σήμερα στο πλοίο.




> *Πυρκαγιά σε Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ πλοίο στον Πειραιά*
> 
> Πυρκαγιά μικρής έκτασης εκδηλώθηκε τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία, στην εξωτερική δεξιά πλευρά του Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ πλοίου «ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ» Ν.Π. 2842.
> 
> Το πλοίο, με 5μελες πλήρωμα, βρισκόταν ελλιμενισμένο στην περιοχή Dock 3 του Κεντρικού Λιμένα Πειραιά.
> 
> ¶μεσα έσπευσε στην περιοχή προσωπικό της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής, όπου διαπίστωσε ότι η φωτιά είχε ήδη κατασβεσθεί.
> 
> Από την πυρκαγιά δεν προκλήθηκε τραυματισμός ούτε θαλάσσια ρύπανση παρά μόνο μικρές υλικές ζημιές επί του πλοίου.
> ...


*Πηγή :* *Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά με τόσο κρύο???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Καλά με τόσο κρύο???


Eύστοχο !!! Έλα ντε.......

----------


## nautikos

Γιατι οταν εχει κρυο φωτια δεν αναβει :Confused:  Αλλο αμα βρεχει, χιονιζει κτλ...

----------


## Apostolos

Ε σε εξωτερικό σημείο και με 0 C είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Το τρίγωνο την φωτιάς απαιτεί θερμοκρασία-κάυσιμο ύλη-οξυγόνο... Όταν έξω έχει τόσο κρύο το κάυσιμο πρέπει να είναι απίστευτα εύλεκτο...
Ίσως να κάνανε τίποτε δουλιές με οξυγόνο...

----------


## xara

Θέμα για το καράβι υπάρχει κι εδώ http://forum.nautilia.gr/forumdispla...er=desc&page=2

----------


## Nh04

Το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε ήμουν δόκιμος (καταστρώματος) στο βαπόρι αυτό. Γιωργής και όχι Γιώργης.

Είναι το όνομα του γιου του αφεντικού που χαθηκε απο καρκίνο. Η εταιρία λέγετε Υδραικη και έχει ακόμα 2 βαπόρια Αννα Μαρού και Πλατητέρα των ουρανών (χρόνια ταξίδευε στη Χαλκιδική : Όρμος Παναγίας - Αγιον Όρος - Ουρανούπολη). Πρόσφατα ναυπηγήθηκαν δύο ακόμα σκαριά. Ένα τύπου κότερου και ένα τύπου λεοφωρίου.

Αυτά...  :Smile: 

Οτι θέλετε ρωτάτε

----------


## nautikos

Φανταζομαι οτι ειναι η ιδια εταιρεια (_Υδραικη_) που ειχε παλιοτερα και τα *Γεωργιος* και *Γεωργιος 2*? Σωστα?

----------


## Nh04

Πολυ πιθανόν

Είχαν πάντως άλλα δύο βαπόρια τα οποία είναι μόνιμα δεμένα (με την πρύμνη) στο Πειραιά το ένα δίπλα απο το άλλο. Δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να θυμηθώ ονόματα.
Όπως και το άννα μαρού πρέπει να είχε ένα άλλο όνομα πριν

Όσο για το Γεωργιος 2 έτσι ονόμασε το τύπου λεοφορίου σκαρί που ναυπηγήθκε το αφεντικό

----------


## nautikos

> Όπως και το άννα μαρού πρέπει να είχε ένα άλλο όνομα πριν


Το προηγουμενο ονομα του* Anna Maru* ηταν *John P*.

----------


## Nh04

Σωστός , θυμάσαι μήπως το Π. ποιανού επιθετό ήταν;

----------


## nautikos

> Σωστός , θυμάσαι μήπως το Π. ποιανού επιθετό ήταν;


Ανηκε στην *Golden Beach Maritime* του _Περογιαννακη_. Διαβασε και τα αντιστοιχα για καθε πλοιο threads, μπορει να σου λυσουν τις οποιες αποριες, γιατι εδω ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα σιγα σιγα :Wink:

----------


## esperos

Λάθος  Ναυτικέ. Το  Π  είναι  Παναγιωτόπουλος.

----------


## nautikos

Γραψε λαθος, μπερδευτικα με τον αλλο του Aqua... :Surprised: ops:

----------


## xara

Το ματιάσαμε... Έπεσε σε βραχια, ανοικτά της Αίγινας!:-|

----------


## panthiras1

Το πλοίο ονομάζεται: Γιωργής



> Από Nh04: Το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε ήμουν δόκιμος (καταστρώματος) στο βαπόρι αυτό. Γιωργής και όχι Γιώργης.
> 
> Είναι το όνομα του .........





> Από in.gr : Ολοκληρώθηκε η επιχείρηση εκκένωσης του τουριστικού πλοίου &#171;Γεωργής&#187;, το οποίο στις 15:15 την Πέμπτη προσάραξε στη βραχονησίδα &#171;Πλατιά&#187;, ανοιχτά του Πόρου. Από την προσάραξη ...


http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...8&lngDtrID=244

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο θρυλικός (στα παιδικά μου μάτια) *Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος*, μετά την περιπέτεια του ξεκουράζεται στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι.

Ερωτηματικό βέβαια δημιουργεί το γεγονός ότι αντί να πάει σε κάποια ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη (μετά το -σίγουρα- πρόχειρο μπάλωμα), παραμένει δεμένο στη παγόδα. 

GIORGIS_1.jpg

----------


## esperos

Πιθανώς  αγαπητέ  Espresso,  να  περιμένει  σαν  ασθενής  να  απελευθερωθεί  κανένα  ράντζο  σε  νοσοκομείο,  συγγνώμη  ήθελα  να  πω  να  απελευθερωθεί  θέση  σε  ναυπηγείο  για  να  πάει  για  θεραπεία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο *Γιωργής* μετά την περιπέτεια του και το πέσιμο του από τη μικρή του Βασιλειάδη βρίσκεται σε καρνάγιο του Περάματος.

GIORGIS_2.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Για να το δουμε και λιγο οταν βρισκοταν στο Ηρακλειο το 1991.


Πηγη

----------


## grangelo

Γιωργής by night 10/10/2006

----------


## vinman

Μία σπάνια φωτογραφία του Γ.Μωραίτη...
Το Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος στον Πόρο στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1970.
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους Xara,Ellinis,Esperos,Leo,Roi Baudoin και σε όλους τους φίλους της ενότητας των Ιστορικών Πλοίων!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16922


(σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## esperos

Να  πω  και  κάτι  που  άκουσα  πριν  κάποιες  μέρες  ότι  το καραβάκι  θα  υποστεί  μετασκευή  για  προσθήκη  καμπινών  για  να  δουλέψει  σαν  κρουαζιερόπλοιο  στο  Αιγαίο  πλέον.

----------


## aegina

Yperoxi foto VINMAN! :Very Happy:

----------


## avenger

Ελλείψει φωτογραφιών θέλω πολύ να σας παραθέσω ένα απόσπασμα λογοτεχνικού κειμένου της Ζωρζ Σαρρή από το υπέροχο βιβλίο "Ο θησαυρός της Βαγίας" :

*Ο &#171;Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος&#187; ξεμάκραινε από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά οχτώ το πρωί κι η ζέστη κιόλας ίδρωνε το κορμί, κολλούσε πάνω στο δέρμα. Η θάλασσα ασάλευτη θα ’μοιαζε αληθινό γυαλί, αν δεν ήταν οι άσπροι αφροί που ξεσήκωνε το καράβι χαράζοντάς την. 
     Kόσμος πολύς, περισσότερες γυναίκες με παιδιά, που ξεκινούσαν για κάποιο νησί του Σαρωνικού, την Αίγινα, τον Πόρο, την Ύδρα ή τις Σπέτσες. Τα σχολεία είχαν κλείσει κι οι μητέρες είχαν ετοιμάσει τις καλοκαιριάτικες αποσκευές: βατραχοπέδιλα, μάσκες, σαγιονάρες, ψάθινα ή πάνινα καπέλα.
     Στο κατάστρωμα οι πολυθρόνες ήταν όλες πιασμένες κι ούτε ένα σκαμνί αδειανό. Στα σαλόνια έκανε τόση ζέστη, πoυ όλοι οι επιβάτες προσπαθούσαν να βολευτούν έξω, με την ελπίδα να δροσιστούν από τον αέρα της θάλασσας.
     Σε μια άκρη της κουπαστής, δύο αγόρια, θα ήταν δεκατεσσάρων χρόνων, κοιτούσαν στ’ ανοιχτά και συζητούσαν.
     ― Πέρσι, την ίδια ακριβώς μέρα, ταξιδεύαμε με το &#171;Καμέλια&#187;. Τούτο το καράβι φαίνεται πιο μεγάλο, πιο καλό, έλεγε ο Κλου, σγουρόξανθος, ψηλός, με ωραία μελιά μάτια.
     ― Ναι, αλλά πέρσι πηγαίναμε στον Πόρο, ενώ φέτος... 
     Ο Αλέξης άφησε τη φράση του ατέλειωτη, η φωνή του έμοιαζε πικραμένη. Ίδιο ανάστημα με το φίλο του, είχε καστανά μαλλιά, λίγο μακριά, φορούσε γυαλιά που έκρυβαν κάπως τα μεγάλα γκριζοπράσινα μάτια του.
Το καλοκαίρι άρχιζε.....
* (από το βιβλίο: Zωρζ Σαρρή, _O θησαυρός της Bαγίας,_ Kέδρος, 1969)

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αααα, καλαααα!! Αφησαμε τις φωτο και πιασαμε και τα κειμενα τωρα...??? Καλα ξενυχτια παλι!!! (Παρεπιπτωντος, αυτο το βιβλιο δεν το εχω διαβασει, αλλα το θυμαμαι σαν παιδικη σειρα απο την ΕΡΤ, την δεκαετια του 80)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πορτοκαλής ήλιος... Ένα όμορφο σκαρί στον Αργοσαρωνικό! Χαιρόμαστε να το βλέπουμε και επιδιώκαμε να ταξιδεύουμε μαζί του στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60...
Πηγή: Αρχείο περιοδικού ΑΡΓΩ
portokalis hlios.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ο Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος στην Ύδρα, από καρτ ποστάλ, εκδόσεις-εκτυπώσεις  Γ. Λουκάτος.
O140.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

γνωριζει κανεις που βρισκεται τωρα;

----------


## sylver23

σταθη τελευταια φορα το ειδα στο περαμα στα ιδιωτικα ναυπηγεια μετα την κοπη της πιτας του ναυτιλια στις 8/2

----------


## nikitas

geia sas kai apo mena,yperoxo ploio polu goiteutiko kai me megali istoria,san to agapimeno mou kamelia-colossus mipos xerei telika kaneis ti tha ginei me tin tyxi tou?

----------


## dimitris

Φωτογραφια χθεσινη Σαββατο 09/05/2009 
στο Περαμα...
giorgis.jpg

----------


## minoan7

Και απο το Πέραμα σήμερα το πρωί στη Θεσσαλονίκη....

----------


## nikitas

giati to giorgis pige thessaloniki?tha doulepsei ekei?

----------


## nikitas

pou xathike re paidia to karabaki?

----------


## paragadi

Μηπως ξερει κανεις τι μηχανες είχε και έχει τωρα το παποράκι μας ο πορτοκαλης ήλιος? :Cool:

----------


## boeing

Moυ φαίνεται λέγεται Γιωργής κι όχι Γιώργης.

----------


## Ellinis

> giati to giorgis pige thessaloniki?tha doulepsei ekei?


Απ'όσα άκουσα θα του γίνει κάποια μετατροπή - λεπτομέρειες δεν γνωρίζω ακόμη. Φήμες λέγανε οτι άλλαξε και χέρια αλλά δεν το έχω επιβεβαιώσει ως σήμερα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PORTOKALIS ILIOS οταν εκανε ηρακλειο σαντορινη.Αεοφωτογραφια Γεωργιου Κουρουπη ,ειναι φανερο αλλωστε!

scans (40).jpg

----------


## nikitas

euxaristoume file...yperoxi foto...gia poia xronologia milame?

----------


## Tsikalos

Με αυτό το καράβι έκανα το πιο άσκημο ταξίδι στη ζωή μου το 86' ΗΡάκλειο Σαντορίνη.
Η μοναδική φορά στα τόσα χρόνια που ταξιδεύω που ξέρασα ( με το συμπάθιο γιατί κούναγε με φορά πάνω κάτω . Ήμουνα και μικρούλης....
Τότε είχε και μια μικρή ράμπα που ανέβαζε μηχανάκια.
η επιστροφή  με το Λήμνος του Νομικού ήταν βάλσαμο πάντως για το δρομολόγιο.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η μοναδική φορά στα τόσα χρόνια που ταξιδεύω που ξέρασα ( με το συμπάθιο γιατί κούναγε με φορά πάνω κάτω . Ήμουνα και μικρούλης....


Δεν έφταιγε το βαπόρι γι αυτό !!μην το αδικούμε !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειδικα τοτε!Γιατι με τη μετασκευη, εχασε ενα μερος απο αυτο που λεμε <καλοταξιδο>

----------


## nikitas

nomizo oti i metaskeui egine to 1996,ektos kai an tou egine kai alli pio noris

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα λεμε για αυτην τη μετασκευη.Στην οποια αλλαχτηκε η πλωρη προεκταθηκε το ντεκ της γεφυρας προς τα εμπρος και εγινε φανταστικη δουλεια στο ξενοδοχειο και τα ντεκ.Τοτε ειχε ακουστει το ποσο των 900 εκ.δραχμων μονο για τη μετασκευη και οχι την αγορα, που πρεπει να ηταν πολυ χαμηλη αφου ηταν στα αζητητα στη θεσσαλονικη για χρονια.Ολη τη λαμαρινοδουλεια ειχε κανει τοτε η μεγατεχνικα στο περαμα.Τοτε θυμαμαι το 1996 ειχαμε παει με τον TSS APOLLON στον φλοισβο μολις ειχε ερθει και ειχαμε εκπλαγει απο το αποτελεσμα.Βεβαια τα καραβοφαγα καναλια στο ατυχημα του δεν ξεχασαν να τονισουν την ηλικια του, αλλα βεβαια τα εκατομυρια που επεσαν πανω και μοιραστηκαν στο περαμα δεν τα ειδαν

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GIORGIS στην αιγινα το 1998 ,αφου εχει κατεβασει το μπλε λιγο παρακατω

film (130).jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> GIORGIS στην αιγινα το 1998 ,αφου εχει κατεβασει το μπλε λιγο παρακατω
> 
> film (130).jpg


Γειά σου φίλε BEN BRUCE  με το αρχείο σου..μας έχεις τρελάνεει!!Με το Γιωργής έκανα το πρώτο ταξίδι της ζωής μου,όταν λεγόταν ακόμη ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ απο Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη..

----------


## mastrokostas

> GIORGIS στην αιγινα το 1998 ,αφου εχει κατεβασει το μπλε λιγο παρακατω
> 
> film (130).jpg


Ο καιρός φρέσκος βλέπω !Τον ξεπλένει τον ντοκο (μόλο)!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ben, νομίζω ο Tsikalos περιγράφει ταξίδι του 1986. ¶ρα πριν τη μετασκευή που αναφέρεις εσύ. Σαν Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος επί Κ. Λάτση, ήταν από τα πιό αργά πλοία του Σαρωνικού. Το ομορφότερο την εποχή που πρωτομπήκε στην γραμμή (1967) πλην βεβαίως του ΝεράΙδα αλλά απελπιστικά αργό.

----------


## nikitas

makari na to efernan sti rodo gia imerisies rodo symi panormiti tha tou pigaine polu tha thymize alli epoxi.....m'exei goiteusei para polu.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Έξοδος των Αθηναίων ενόψει του εορτασμού του Πάσχα.   28/4/1976

Βλεπουμε πολλα πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου συμπεριλαμβανομενου του *Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος*. Εξω κρατησει τα λεπτα/δευτερολεπτα του βιντεο για βοηθεια σας

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1900&thid=4362

A246 αριστερα .......     A257  κεντρο   .......     A300  δεξια του Καμελια
A246.jpgA257.jpgA300.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ο Γιωργής είναι πάντα στην ίδια θέση μπροστά στο καρνάγιο στην Θεσσαλονίκη, τον είδα χθες. Υπάρχει καμία καινούργια πληροφορία?
Προς το παρόν δύο δικές μου φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες στην Ύδρα το 1967-68. Ζητώ συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά τραβήχθηκαν με instamatic camera της εποχής:

----------


## stratoscy

Προχθές στο Ρικ ή στην Ερτ δεν θυμάμαι καλά έδειξε ένα έργο με τον Λάμπρο Κωνσταντάρα όπου ήταν καπετάνιος και σε ένα πλάνο όπου ήταν στο λιμάνι έδειχνε το Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος να φτάνει και να δένει στο λιμάνι.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι είναι η κλασσική ταινία των τηλεοπτικών σταθμών "Καπετάν Φάντης Μπαστούνι".

----------


## stratoscy

Επίσης χθες έδειξε το "Ο πιο καλός ο μαθητής" όπου στην αρχή του εργου το Πορτοκαλής ήλιος πρωταγωνιστούσε στο λιμάνι,ήταν το πρώτο που έδειξε η κάμερα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα εγκαινια του *Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος* δημοσιευονται σαν ειδηση στις 19 Απριλιου 1967

19670419 PortHlios.jpg

----------


## xara

Στιγμές από το φιλμ «Ο Αγαθιάρης και η Ατσίδα» του 1971. Ο «Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος» ταξιδεύει στον Αργοσαρωνικό. 
 :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqyR9NrFCQQ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος*..._Το μεγαλο πλοιο της γραμμης του Σαρωνικου_ _εκεινα τα χρονια με τις εντονα πορτοκαλι πινελιες που εδεναν αρμονικα επανω στο καταλευκο σκαρι του, συνδυαζοντας λαμψη και ομορφια, χαριν των οποιων το αναγνωριζαμε αμεσως αν και το βλεπαμε απο μακρια, ειμαστε εφηβοι εμεις τοτε και ονειρο μας ηταν να ταξιδεψουμε μαζι του, αυτο το ονειρο τουλαχιστον για μενα εμεινε ανεκπληρωτο..._

_Τον Μαιο του 1967 το περιοδικο Αργω εγραφε_ 
scan182.jpg

scan181.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

> _Τον Μαιο του 1967 το περιοδικο Αργω εγραφε_ 
> scan182.jpg
> 
> scan181.jpg


Χωρητικότητας 1000 επιβατών;;;;; :shock:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Χωρητικοτητος  περιπου 1000 τοννων  και  μεταφορικης ικανοτητας  περιπου  580  επιβατων.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος*..._Το μεγαλο πλοιο της γραμμης του Σαρωνικου_ _εκεινα τα χρονια με τις εντονα πορτοκαλι πινελιες που εδεναν αρμονικα επανω στο καταλευκο σκαρι του, συνδυαζοντας λαμψη και ομορφια, χαριν των οποιων το αναγνωριζαμε αμεσως αν και το βλεπαμε απο μακρια, ειμαστε εφηβοι εμεις τοτε και ονειρο μας ηταν να ταξιδεψουμε μαζι του, αυτο το ονειρο τουλαχιστον για μενα εμεινε ανεκπληρωτο..._
> 
> _Τον Μαιο του 1967 το περιοδικο Αργω εγραφε_ 
> scan182.jpg
> 
> scan181.jpg


 

 O_μορφο πλοιο του Σαρωνικου_ _και ωραια  παρουσιαση_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Γνωρίζει κανένας αν το πλοίο παραμένει ακόμα παροπλισμένο στο καρνάγιο της Θεσσαλονίκης κοντά στην Πυλαία?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος* (ενα δεκατο του!)

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Portokalis Hlios.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πολύ όμορφο καράβι Νικόλα αλλά και πολύ αργό σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό του. Το παρατσούκλι του ήταν "Πορτοκαλιά Χελώνα".

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βρήκα αυτή τη φωτογραφία του παροπλισμένου Γιωργής στην Καλαμαριά παρέα με την παντόφλα Τάνια στο Navi & Armatori και φαντάζομαι ότι τα ψωμιά του τελείωσαν, Κρίμα ήταν ένα όμορφο καράβι που για πολλά χρόνια στόλιζε τον Σαρωνικό σαν Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος και σαν Γιωργής.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλεξανδρε θυμασαι ο Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος ποση ωρα εκανε Πειραια - Αιγινα?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Γιώργο έκανε περίπου 1,20'-1,30'. Την Ύδρα πάντως την έκανε σε 3 ώρες και 45 λεπτά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω Αλεξανδρε.

----------


## lostromos

> Βρήκα αυτή τη φωτογραφία του παροπλισμένου Γιωργής στην Καλαμαριά παρέα με την παντόφλα Τάνια στο Navi & Armatori και φαντάζομαι ότι τα ψωμιά του τελείωσαν, Κρίμα ήταν ένα όμορφο καράβι που για πολλά χρόνια στόλιζε τον Σαρωνικό σαν Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος και σαν Γιωργής.


Ούτε άγκυρες δεν έχει...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιναι προφανες οτι το βαπορακι ειναι σε φαση μακροχρονου παροπλισμου και οτι εχει αφαιρεθει εξοπλισμος.Αυτο βεβαια δεν ειναι καλο για αυτους που θα ηθελαν να το βλεπουν να συνεχιζει την καριερα του.

----------


## despo

Απο άνθρωπο της εταιρειας (Υδραική) ειχα μάθει οτι επρόκειτο να μετασκευασθεί σε θαλαμηγό, αυτός ηταν άλλωστε ο λόγος που μεταφέρθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Φαίνεται οτι στην πορεία τα σχέδια εγκαταλείφθηκαν και πλεον το μέλλον του πλοίου είναι εξαιρετικά αβέβαιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυστυχως το <ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ> που εφερε στην ελλαδα ο κωστας λατσης, αδελφος του γιαννη,δεν ειναι ιδια περιπτωση με το Νεραιδα.Ο κωστας λατσης επεσε εξω και απο οτι ακουγετε πλοιαρχουσε μεχρι τα γεραματα για να βγαλει τα χρεη του.Ετσι δεν υπαρχει απο πισω πια μια <καλη> εταιρεια για να διασωση και να το ανακατασκευασει.Αν και για το Γιωργης το 1996 ειχε δαπανηθει ενα ποσο που αγγιζε τα 3εκ ευρω που ηταν πολυ μεγαλο για την εποχη

----------


## Express Pigasos

το πλοιο δυστυχως πριν ενα μηνα επιθεωρηθηκε απο υπψηφιους διαλυτες...ετσι εμαθα...για ενα αλλο του ιδιου μεγεθους ηταν αγοραστες...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος* στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 1960 

Απο το Ebay της Γερμανιας


Orange Sun.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Στιγμιότυπο από το φιλμ «Ο Αγαθιάρης και η Ατσίδα» του 1971. Το ακτοπλοϊκό «Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος» ταξιδεύει στον Αργοσαρωνικό. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqyR9...eature=related

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στιγμιότυπο από το φιλμ «Ο Αγαθιάρης και η Ατσίδα» του 1971. Το ακτοπλοϊκό «Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος» ταξιδεύει στον Αργοσαρωνικό. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqyR9...eature=related



Bravo!!!!   Exceptional.      More

----------


## sylver23

Πορτοκαλής ήλιος σε φυλλάδιο του 1985 , όταν έκανε κρουαζιέρες Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη.
Εικόνα 6.jpg

Εικόνα 7.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ήταν τότε επί πλοιοκτησίας Μ. Μπλαζάκη που αργότερα το πλοίο μεταφέρθηκε στη γραμμή του Αγίου Όρους και το πλοίο κατασχέθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη λόγω χρεών της εταιρίας.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μια <καλή> πιστεύω του <ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ-GIORGIS> στην ΥΔΡΑ που βρήκα τυχαία 

http://www.worldisround.com/articles/66685/photo12.html


167_o1.jpg

----------


## nikitas

ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΓΟΙΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΣΚΑΡΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!!!

----------


## nikitas

ΤΟ GIORGIS ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.

----------


## nikitas

ΜΙΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΠΡΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ,ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΑΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το βαπορακι βγαινει στο σφυρι μαζι με αλλα πεντε μικρα πλοια της θεσσαλονικης, οπως διαβασα σε πρωτοσελιδο εφημεριδας της συμπρωτευουσας

----------


## pankom

καλησπέρα. Ποία εφημερίδα το έγραφε αν θυμάσαι;

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος_ στις 11 και 19 Απριλιου 1967

19670411 Port Elios.jpg

19670419 Port Elios.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Δυστυχως και αυτο το δυστυχως ειναι πολυ βαρυ  :Sad:   :Mask:  το πλοιο πρεπει να περασει στα ιστορικα..... Διαλυθηκε στη Καλαμαρια αρχες του 2012 αν δεν κανω λαθος...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω μια καπως διαφορετικη φωτογραφια του *Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος* στην Υδρα.

Hydra.jpgHydra.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ όταν στις 28-06-2007 ήταν δεμένος στον Πειραιά.

ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ 01 28-06-2007.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ όταν στις 28-06-2007 ήταν δεμένος στον Πειραιά.


Γιατι πηγε για διαλυση πλοιο που ηταν σε τοσο καλη κατασταση προ 6 ετων;

----------


## despo

Δυστυχώς το συμπαθέστατο αυτό καραβάκι, πήρε την κάτω βόλτα μετα το ατύχημα που είχε και απο τότε δεν ξαναταξείδεψε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Γιατι πηγε για διαλυση πλοιο που ηταν σε τοσο καλη κατασταση προ 6 ετων;


Γιατι στην Ελλαδα τα καναλια και οι Εισαγγελατοι ειναι πανω και απο τους νηογνωμονες ακομα και τον ABS

----------


## pantelis2009

> Δυστυχώς το συμπαθέστατο αυτό καραβάκι, πήρε την κάτω βόλτα μετα το ατύχημα που είχε και απο τότε δεν ξαναταξείδεψε.


Μήπως τα νερά που μπήκαν απο το ατύχημα .......έφτασαν και στις μηχανές και η αντικατάσταση τους ήταν ασύμφορη;;;;;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Γιωργης στην Αιγινα στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 90

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας  
_ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ναυπηγημενο το 1959 στην Γερμανια. Σπουδαιο καραβι οπως και πολλα αλλα γερμανικα της ιδιας περιοδου που ηλθαν στην Ελλαδα.

Οταν ηταν στην γραμμη Κοπεγχαγης - Μαλμο λεγοταν *Οrange Sun*. Και ονομασθηκε ετσι, οχι γιατι η αρχικη εταιρια του αγαπουσε πορτοκαλεις ηλιους αλλα γιατι το ονομα της ηταν Orange Linien και βαφτιζε τα πλοια της την εποχη εκεινη με ονοματα που ξεκινουσαν με το Οrange, *Orange Sun, Orange Moon* (http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl=...r:48,s:0,i:229)*, Orange Star* (http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl=...r:48,s:0,i:229).  Δρομολογηθηκε με μια γερμανικη εταιρια Neuenfelder Schiffahrts GmbH του Αμβουργου τον Ιουνιο 1959 αλλα περασε στην Orange Linien αργοτερα το 1959. Η ιστοσελιδα http://www.faergelejet.dk/faerge.php?id=1219&n=1 τα εχει μπλεξει λιγο τα πραγματα...

Orange Sun 1.jpg
http://rovithe.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post_06.html

Στις δοξες του σαν *Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος* http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=lqyR9NrFCQQ#!

Σαν *Γιωργης* http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgiannios/455768388/

Και εδω τα νεα για την προσαραξη στον Πορο  http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...1&mmid=1112647  Φυσικα δεν ημουν στην Ελλαδα για να ξερω λεπτομερειες αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση η προσπαθεια σκανδαλοθηρειας της παρουσιαστριας... Το ευκολοτερο πραγμα για ασχετους δημοσιoγραφους ειναι το να πεταξουν την εκφραση "49 ετων"

Μετα απο 53 χρονια, ιδου πως κατηντησε...
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1639890
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1639889
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1639888

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Νικόλα για το υπέροχο ρεπορτάζ σου. Όσο για τα ΜΜΕ .....βρήκαν ευκαιρία για θάψιμο, έτσι κι αλλιώς μόνο αυτό ξέρουν να κάνουν. Κρίμα για το όμορφο πλοίο, θα μπορούσε ακόμη να προσφέρει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γιατι πηγε για διαλυση πλοιο που ηταν σε τοσο καλη κατασταση προ 6 ετων;





> Γιατι στην Ελλαδα τα καναλια και οι Εισαγγελατοι ειναι πανω και απο τους νηογνωμονες ακομα και τον ABS


Κανείς δεν διαφωνεί για τον ρόλο που παίζουν τα ΜΜΕ στη χώρα μας. Ωστόσο δεν νομίζω ότι είχαν καμμία "ευθύνη" στο ότι το πλοίο πήγε για διάλυση. Ο Έλληνας πολύ εύκολα αγανακτεί αλλά και πολύ εύκολα (μέσα σε ένα μήνα το πολύ) ξεχνάει. Πολύ δε περισσότερο όταν πρόκειται για ατύχημα ενός πλοίου χωρίς ανθρώπινο θύματα. Ειδικά στην περίπτωση του ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ, το πλοίο δεν ήταν κάπου δρομολογημένο αλλά δούλευε ως τουριστικό και κυρίως με ξένους επιβάτες.

Το αγαπημένο καραβάκι, λογικά έπεσε θύμα της οικονομικής κρίσης και των συνεπακόλουθων αυτής. Μετά την προσάραξη είχε μείνει για αρκετό καιρό στο Πέραμα, και κατόπιν, την άνοιξη του 2009 ρυμουλκήθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη στο ναυπηγείο Κοντογούρη όπου και παρέμεινε επί τρία χρόνια παροπλισμένο πριν την διάλυση του. Θα μπορούσε μέσα σε αυτά τα χρόνια είτε να είχε επισκευαστεί και να είχε επανέλθει με το ίδιο ή και καινούργιο όνομα (και κανείς δεν θα θυμόταν τίποτα) είτε να είχε πουληθεί. Μάλιστα, τα χρόνια που βρισκόταν στη Θεσσαλονίκη είχαν ακουστεί διάφορες φήμες-σενάρια για πιθανή επανενεργοποίηση του. Εκ του αποτελέσματος, δεν κρίθηκε συμφέρουσα η επισκευή του, δεν βρέθηκε και αγοραστής και το πλοίο τελικά διαλύθηκε. 

Μία φωτό ακόμα της ίδιας σειράς με αυτές που παράθεσε ο κ. Πέππας από το shipspotting, τραβηγμένη την ίδια ημέρα _(27-03-2012)_ στο ναυπηγείο Κοντογούρη και "συμβολική" ίσως θα έλεγα,

2012_03.jpg

και ακόμα μία από το ίδιο ναυπηγείο πριν τρία χρόνια, τον _Φεβρουάριο 2010_.

2010_02.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το κριμα ειναι οτι το Γιωργής ηταν ενα ιστορικο πλοιο για τον αργοσαρωνικο και  ξαναγεννηθηκε το 1996 με παρα πολυ μερακι,και λεφτα, απο τον κ.Δρακοπουλο.Εγω προσωπικα περιμενα διαφορετικη καταληξη

----------


## despo

PHOTO 001 despo Portokalis Ilios.jpgΣτο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, σε μια προετοιμασία του πριν φύγει για το Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> PHOTO 001 despo Portokalis Ilios.jpgΣτο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, σε μια προετοιμασία του πριν φύγει για το Ηράκλειο.


Ανεκτίμητη φωτογραφία αγαπητέ φίλε. Μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε την χρονολογία ??? Πίσω από το _ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ_ διακρίνεται η πλώρη του _ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_ και υποθέτω ότι πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε κάπου στο _1983_, χρονιά κατά την οποία έγινε η μετασκευή και μετονομάστηκε το πρώην _ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ_.

Τα δύο πλοία ήταν τα αγαπημένα μου, με το _ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ_ δέθηκα πιτσιρικάς στον Πειραιά, με το _ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ - ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_ στις επί χρόνια καλοκαιρινές μου διακοπές στην Κάρυστο. Πολλά χρόνια αργότερα από την παραπάνω φωτό, η μοίρα τα έφερε και πάλι μαζί σε οριστικό παροπλισμό. 
_
1η Μαίου 2009 στο Πέραμα._

2009_05.jpg

Το _ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ - ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ_ μόνο λίγες ημέρες μετά θα έφευγε ρυμουλκούμενο για την Θεσσαλονίκη, όπου διαλύθηκε τρία χρόνια αργότερα, και το _ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ - ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_ λίγους μήνες αργότερα θα βυθιζόταν στο ίδιο σημείο.

----------


## despo

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρονολογία και μάλιστα απορώ και εγω βλέποντας το Κάρυστος απο πίσω του, το οποίο διέκρινες και εσύ, πως δεν το φωτογράφησα και αυτό. Αν και βέβαια για να είμαι ειλικρινής, ήταν ανέκαθεν ιδιαίτερη η συμπάθειά μου στον Πορτοκαλή Ηλιο, πριν φυσικά τη μετασκευή του.

----------


## aegina

Nomizw oti prepei na einai ekei gyrw.Pantos einai xeimwniatiki foto.Pisw fainetai to AG.NEKTARIOS B kai to ELLAS.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η πανέμορφη και κοφτερή πλώρη του Γιωργής!

GIORGIS.jpg

Απ' τον ιστότοπο του τεχνικού γραφείου Ship Investigation

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το αγαπημένο καραβάκι των παιδικών μου χρόνων, στο _Άγιο Όρος_, εν έτει *1993*.

Dick van Goinga_1993.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Dick van Goinga_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για ιστορικούς και μόνο λόγους, να αναφέρουμε ότι η μεγάλη μετασκευή την δεκαετία του '90 που άλλαξε ριζικά την μορφή του πλοίου, έγινε από το ναυπηγείο _Αφοι Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα_, αλλά με κάποιες απρόβλεπτες δυσκολίες.

Συγκεκριμένα, είχαν ετοιμαστεί από το ναυπηγείο όλες οι καινούργιες σιδηροκατασκευές (_"πλώρες, πρύμες, τα πάντα"_ όπως μου ειπώθηκε από τους κ.κ. Κωνσταντίνο και Δημήτρη Σάββα), αλλά όταν ήρθε η ώρα το πλοίο να βγει έξω στο ναυπηγείο για να αρχίσουν οι εργασίες τοποθέτησης, έγινε ζημιά στα βάζα (έσπασαν), με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορέσει να γίνει η ανέλκυση του. 

Τότε, και επειδή έπρεπε να μην καθυστερήσουν καθόλου οι εργασίες, οι σιδηροκατασκευές που για να τοποθετηθούν έπρεπε το πλοίο να είναι τραβηγμένο έξω, μεταφέρθηκαν στο ναυπηγείο Καστρινού - Κωττάκη στο Πέραμα, όπου βγήκε βέβαια και το πλοίο για να συνεχιστούν εκεί οι εργασίες, και κατόπιν το πλοίο έπεσε, επέστρεψε στην Ελευσίνα στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα και εκεί ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες μετασκευής του.

Η επιλογή του ναυπηγείου Καστρινού - Κωττάκη δεν έγινε τυχαία μιας και ο Κωττάκης ήταν θείος των αδελφών Σάββα. Για την ιστορία και πάλι, δίπλα στο ναυπηγείο Καστρινού - Κωττάκη (προς την πλευρά του Πειραιά) ήταν το τρίτο ναυπηγείο ιδιοκτησίας Σάββα (μετά τα δύο στην Ελευσίνα και στο Κερατσίνι) το οποίο λειτούργησε στο Πέραμα περίπου από το 1965 (όταν και το κράτος απαλλοτρίωσε τον χώρο του ναυπηγείου στο Κερατσίνι) έως το 1968 περίπου. Το 1968 ο Νικόλαος Σάββας (πατέρας των Κωνσταντίνου και Δημήτριου) ενοικίασε τον χώρο στους αδελφούς Φιλίππου (ΝΑΥΣ), και γύρω στα 1980 το πούλησε σε κάποιον στρατιωτικό. Αυτός ο "χώρος" λοιπόν που ανήκε παλαιότερα στον Σάββα, ο "χώρος" που κατελάμβανε το ναυπηγείο Καστρινού - Κωττάκη, και άλλος ένας "χώρος" προς την πλευρά του Περάματος, ενώθηκαν αργότερα και απετέλεσαν τον "χώρο" των σημερινών ναυπηγείων ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ του Περάματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Είχατε ωραία κουβέντα βλέπω εχθές. Μαθαίνεις πολλά όταν πιάσεις κουβέντα με τέτοιους ανθρώπους.  :Fat:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να δούμε και το αδελφάκι Tom Kyle πρώην Orange Moon που διατήρησε την αρχική του μορφή, σε αντίθεση με το μετασκευασμένο Γιωργής, ακόμα και μετά την μετασκευή σε θαλαμηγό Blue Dawn.

Tom_Kyle.jpg

BLUE DAWN.jpg
Από το shipsnostalgia.com και charterworld.com

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ειλικρινά φίλε TSS QAM δεν ήξερα ότι ο "Πορτοκαλής" είχε αδελφό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Γιωργής με την πρώτη του φορεσιά κάπου κοντά στα Τσελεβίνια το 2002. 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 172334



Φωτογραφία του Trygve Eriksen από το shipspotting.com

----------


## alkeos

P7311143.jpg

Το Γιωργής στη Μίκρα της Θεσσαλονίκης τον Ιούλιο του 2011

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε μια φωτογραφία με το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ στο φόντο, στα Μέθανα το 1975, όπως ανέβηκε από το χρήστη kipou42 στο ebay

orange sun kipou42.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Να δούμε μια φωτογραφία με το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ στο φόντο, στα Μέθανα το 1975, όπως ανέβηκε από το χρήστη kipou42 στο ebay
> 
> orange sun kipou42.jpg


Τα χρόνια εκείνα, το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ με την εμφάνιση που είχε σε συνδυασμό με το πορτοκαλί φουγάρο, έδειχνε πολύ μοντέρνο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ να έρχεται και να φεύγει από τα Μέθανα, από την ομάδα "Μέθανα, Παλιές φωτογραφίες" στο fb

FB_IMG_15322597431858896.jpg
SUN 1975.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια σε μια πρυμνια ποζα στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 60

_S VALAKIS.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Στελιος Βαλακης_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _Το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια σε μια πρυμνια ποζα στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 60
> 
> _S VALAKIS.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Στελιος Βαλακης_


Πανέμορφη. Θυμάμαι και το κλασσικό πανώ: ώραν 8:00 διά Αίγιναν, Μέθανα, Πόρον, Ύδραν, Ερμιόνην, Σπέτσας. Στην πλώρη του άλλο κλασσικό καράβι, το Stella Oceanis.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πανέμορφη. Θυμάμαι και το κλασσικό πανώ: ώραν 8:00 διά .


Ψηφιακή επιγραφή δλδ!

----------


## npapad

Το ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ σε τέλειο συγχρονισμό με το ΕΡΜΗΣ σε φωτογραφία του Peter Fitzpatrick σε μια άφιξη του στην Αίγινα
hg.jpg
και μόνο του στην προβλήτα
ggg.jpg

----------


## npapad

Παλιά καρτ ποστάλ του Πόρου με το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ.
Poros1.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Τη φωτο αυτή την ανέβασα και στο θέμα του Stella Solaris. Το Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος παροπλισμένο στην εξωτερική πλευρά της 1ης Προβλήτας του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης. Το "κυρίως πιάτο" ήταν βέβαια η αναχώρηση του Stella Solaris, αλλά σε πρώτο πλάνο (λόγω απόστασης και έλλειψης ζουμ) βρέθηκε το μικρό. Κλασική περίπτωση επίσης όταν έχεις να κάνεις με παροπλισμένο (ιδιαίτερα όταν είσαι νέος και έχεις όοοοοολο το μέλλον μπροστά σου, αλλά και άπειρος) είναι να λες "έλα μωρέ, θα το βγάλω κάποια άλλη μέρα". Ε, οι μέρες και οι μήνες και τα χρόνια πέρασαν χωρίς να το έχω βγάλει ολόκληρο στο λιμάνι, και μετά από πολλάαααα χρόνια το έβγαλα (είναι ανεβασμένο σε προηγούμενο ποστ μου στο θέμα αυτό) όταν είχε πάει για διάλυση στα ναυπηγεία της Μίκρας ως Γιωργής...

5.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To ναυπηγείο Κοντογούρη όπου διαλύθηκε είναι στη Μίκρα;

----------


## alkeos

> To ναυπηγείο Κοντογούρη όπου διαλύθηκε είναι στη Μίκρα;


Ναι, δίπλα στη Σχολή Δικαστὠν

----------

